# Buffalo Dung with soil



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

Is it safe to mix Buffalo Dung with Soil and use it as a fertilizer to my plants. ( As My local fish dealer told me to use 50% Dung & 50 % soil mix together and then use it to the bottom of my tank and then cover this with 2 inches of gravel...and then plant the plants. He says co2 will be provided through soil) Does this sounds good..please let me know.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont know, try it and let us know how it works out! Does it have to be buffalo dung?


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

According to LFS cow/buffalo dung can be used.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you serious? 

That sounds like a potential disaster to me.


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

the LFS is using this method for his plants....what kind of problems ...would I be exposed to...


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

This is my old tank without gravel (soil & gravel only in the boxes)


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

arulnathan said:


> the LFS is using this method for his plants....what kind of problems ...would I be exposed to...


Dung from any animal will contain lots of bacteria and ammonia, neither of which is the greatest thing to add to an aquarium. If you can be sure never to disturb the layer with the dung, such as by pulling out rooted plants, it might work very well. But, if that stuff gets into the water column it means an almost certain outbreak of algae, especially green water.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

the dung you buy at a garden supply store is usually pasturized. I am sure you could use the dung of any ungulate animal in this mix, ie cow, horse, elephant, buffalo, camel, etc


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the help....

Yesterday...I setup my Guppy tank (28 gal) using El natural method...using only soil and gravel on top....no mess as water is crystal clear...and my 10guppies are dancing arround. I have planted Amazon, crypts, anubias, swords, banana & some plants which have bulbs at the root with long curly leaf.

Wanted to know ...when to do these water changes....as I am not using any kit or fertilizers and co2. As I want to keep it very natural and how much time will takes to settle down.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Your aquarium plants look beautiful!

And biologists can do amazing things! 

Let us know how it works out please. I'd like to see the guppies dance. 

I love the concept of happy plants = happy fish.


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Closeing this topic....thanks


----------

